# Chris Krivonak



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 12, 2005)

It is with great sadness that I post the passing of  a great Kenpoist and friend....... _*Chris Krivonak.*_

Chris was a strong driving force in Arizona Kenpo throughout the late 70's and 80's. His students were consistent winners and competetitors at all tournaments that they attended. Chris was also a personal student of the late GM Edmund K. Parker who promoted him up to 5th Degree Black back in 1987. 

Many remember him as a Chief Arbitration and  promoter of the Arizona Referee Association.

Chris left us this past Tuesday from complications  of Diabetes and Cancer.  Leaving his wife Carol and daughter Star.

Viewing will be tomorrow (Sunday - March 13) @ 6:30 pm to 7:30 pm followed immediately by his services at: Christ's Church of the Valley located at 7007 W. Happy Valley Rd, Peoria, Arizona 623-376-2444

May he rest in peace.  Good by my friend.:asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 12, 2005)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 12, 2005)

*.*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 12, 2005)

.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Mar 13, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 13, 2005)

.


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 14, 2005)

...


----------



## The Kai (Mar 14, 2005)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 1, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Apr 1, 2005)

.


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 1, 2005)

.:asian:


----------

